# Want to learn some features of wordpress



## smsabbir480 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hallo guys.I am a newbie to wordpress, so don't know very well about it.
I want to learn some advanced feature of it,such as custom user login, registration,
custom user area, custom newsletter, 
after signup for newsletter redirect to another page etc.
can anybody help me?.Thank's in advance.


----------

